# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Regarding your comments

## Account removed at owner's request

Thanks for your comments.

First, I never said that Missouri is a licensed state. Secondly, I wrote in my first letter that I have an ABOC as registered in the state of Missouri. 

BobV, I do know how to market myself. Thankyou for your enlightenment and I do have a good paying job here in Missouri as an optician.

Diane, what does it matter if I use the membership of the Ophthalmologist. He only wants one membership on this site and everyone can use it.

And yes, I know that I should have been able to sit on the exam. I read that in the brochure sent to me by the ABO in Vairfax, VA (at the time) and I understood what it said in regard to obtaining a license in Virginia. I even spoke with them over the phone and received the same answers. The funny thing now is that the brochure has been rewriten.

----------


## Judy Canty

Out of curiosity, did you contact the State Board for Opticians in VA?  They would have had the most accurate information.  Qualifying to sit for the VA boards is just not that difficult anymore.

----------

